# Goulding Lindsay Wilson progress shots (modem warning)



## TheOddGoat (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey,

The GLW guitar I'm having made is pretty unusual so I thought it wouldn't be a bad idea to share progress shots here...

Starting at inlay design and aluminium billet and moving on!

























































































If people dig it, I'll post more as progress is made!

So excited to get my hands on this!

Tim


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow that's pretty nuts... in a good way


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 25, 2012)

OMFG, this is awesome in so many levels.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 25, 2012)

At first I was all 'dafuq am I supposed to see here?'. But then I was all 'holyfuckingshitthatsamazing'. I don't even. Haven't seen too many aluminum guitars around here, that's for sure! Definitely want to see where this will go!


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 25, 2012)

I definitely need to hear how this looks. The inlay work so far is INCREDIFYING.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 25, 2012)

Holy mother of fuck that is AMAZING.

This cannot be completed fast enough! Must see!


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy shibuya!!! 

More or I'll throw a Hadouken at you!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy shit, this looks pretty interesting. I request more pics!!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 26, 2012)

that inlay is fucking nuts man! never thought id see one that upstages a daemoness.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm having a hard time comprehending this guitar. I sure do love it though.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 26, 2012)

First, sorry about posting in the wrong forum 

I'll post more as soon as the GLW guys do more and send me pics!


They say they've put in the ebony plate and will send me a pic soon...

Link to their facebook page with more pics and stuff is in my sig!


----------



## theo (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy crap! interesting is an understatement


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 26, 2012)

holy shitt that Inlay, that everything.... no words for this, just amazing!


----------



## quoenusz (Aug 26, 2012)

... incredible


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 26, 2012)

What did my eyes just witness up the top?


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 26, 2012)

"Ebony resting for a couple days before being bonded."


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Aug 26, 2012)

_Holy shark repellent_, Batman!

Really intrigued to see how this is all going to be put together, looks really unique.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a couple shots with the inlay bits put over for a general impression.


----------



## theo (Aug 28, 2012)

bloody hell. that's one impressive guitar. There's a part of me that would love to see that ebony top stay nice and uncomplicated though.

Loving the look of that aluminium "binding"


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 28, 2012)

theo said:


> bloody hell. that's one impressive guitar. There's a part of me that would love to see that ebony top stay nice and uncomplicated though.
> 
> Loving the look of that aluminium "binding"




The white paper hurts the effect (besides not actually being inlaid yet)...

It will be a bit more subtle when it's done!


----------



## theo (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, hadn't noticed that.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing skills


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a really clean piece of ebony. Cherish it mate.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 28, 2012)

Quite impressive!


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Aug 28, 2012)

Whats the deal with the cylinder thing in the neck pocket?


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 28, 2012)

littlemurph7976 said:


> Whats the deal with the cylinder thing in the neck pocket?



I don't actually know, it's probably part of how it connects to the metal neck or something...

I'll ask Anthony!

(the guy who makes the metal parts)


EDIT:

Anthony says "It's only there for tooling purposes and I machine it off when I finish machining the neck cutout."


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, I wondered if it was some crazy ass method of joining the neck and body together, wouldn't be out of place considering how crazy the rest of the build is! (in a good way  )

It really will be an awesome, unique, peice of art guitar when it's done, congrats!


----------



## jeremyb (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## explosivo (Aug 28, 2012)

This is absolutely ridiculous in the best possible way!


----------



## b7string (Aug 29, 2012)

What the hell have I just witnessed?!? This is weird and awesome!


----------



## Nile (Aug 29, 2012)

This is the greatest thing I have ever beheld.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 29, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning. Some of the cleanest inlay work I've ever seen.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 29, 2012)

What no 'Metal Guitar' jokes?

Looks damned cool, can't wait to see it all gussied up.


----------



## Wretched (Aug 29, 2012)

Remarkable! As if the alloy neck and body weren't cool enough.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Aug 30, 2012)

explosivo said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous in the best possible way!



I was going to say these exact words. My brain seriously will not let me put this together mentally. I can't wait to see and hear (or it didn't happen) this thing when it's complete. Outstanding build, mate!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 30, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I was going to say these exact words. My brain seriously will not let me put this together mentally. I can't wait to see and hear (or it didn't happen) this thing when it's complete. Outstanding build, mate!




This one I'm having made is a bit different, it has some extra holes drilled, will have different bridge and pickups. It'll also have a flat radius fingerboard and a zerofret.

But, here's the guitar that convinced me to get one made to my spec!

GLW Guitars: The Berlin - YouTube


----------



## quoenusz (Aug 30, 2012)

insane inlay


----------



## TheOddGoat (Sep 29, 2012)

Just have a pic of the inlay maestro at work...

Holes have been drilled for pickups/pots and things so that'll probably be the next pic they send me.


----------



## ihunda (Sep 29, 2012)

Amazing! Great idea, I wonder what the tone will be like???


----------



## Nile (Sep 29, 2012)

ihunda said:


> Amazing! Great idea, I wonder what the tone will be like???



Very metal.


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 30, 2012)

This thread is my new crack.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 30, 2012)

I had actually forgotten about this thread. Then I am suddenly returned to the awesomeness when it shows up in my subscribed threads folder.


----------



## Webmaestro (Sep 30, 2012)

Jesus Christ. This is like... the legendary Excalibur of guitars or something.


----------



## Dan Halen (Sep 30, 2012)

dingaling said:


> This thread is my new crack.



I had some crack once!! wow is that stuff crazy!


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh my god! This looks so sick!! That inlay is just incredible....


----------



## TheOddGoat (Sep 30, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I had some crack once!! wow is that stuff crazy!




Super Hans on Crack - YouTube

Confirmed I'll have a pic of it with holes drilled soon btw.


----------



## Munch (Oct 1, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaaaat? I have NEVER seen anything quite like that! That's so badass!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Oct 1, 2012)

My jaw has been hanging in the breeze since the moment I opened this thread... mother of God.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Oct 30, 2012)

Shit's getting REAL!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 1, 2012)

Howard says the lines are faintly scratched and chalk is rubbed in to help guide.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 2, 2012)

No cheap-assed CNC bullshit with the inlays.

Traditional hand tool artistry.


----------



## ECGuitars (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow that looks fantastic, such an art form!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 8, 2012)

Messy but still tasty! It's on its way!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 8, 2012)

Guys... I am so fucking hyped and the inlay isn't even done.... 

And yeah, each scale is an individual piece.


----------



## HighPotency (Nov 8, 2012)

That's intense.


----------



## joshuallen (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow! Is that an original design? That's amazing. True artisan work right there.

EDIT: Holy shit, I just realized there are two other pages and that there's is more to this guitar than just the inlay.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 8, 2012)

joshuallen said:


> Wow! Is that an original design? That's amazing. True artisan work right there.
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit, I just realized there are two other pages and that there's is more to this guitar than just the inlay.



Based on a traditional Japanese print...

You can see it in earlier photos on the wall of the workshop.

I can't remember the artist's name


----------



## DTSH (Nov 8, 2012)

That inlay is beyond sick... Absolute work of art.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 8, 2012)

DTSH said:


> That inlay is beyond sick... Absolute work of art.



And he still insists that it's nowhere near done!


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 8, 2012)

My jaw didn't drop, it exploded through the top of my head!

I can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Nov 9, 2012)

The definition of over the top ... yet this still looks so damn elegant with a nice individual touch 
Pretty difficult to archieve a thing like that.
Hope she will sound as sick as she starts to look!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 9, 2012)

looks super sick but i wish there was some facial detail on the warrior


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 9, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> looks super sick but i wish there was some facial detail on the warrior



There will be, that comes last and is chiseled in


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 12, 2012)

The inlay is finished!

He says he just has to deal with the wood moving now.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 12, 2012)

What's with the big spits/lines in the wood?


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 12, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> What's with the big spits/lines in the wood?



Wood movement, He's going to fill it in now - not with gunk though.

The faceplate is made of three pieces of wood and that's where they connect.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 12, 2012)

That is all.


----------



## ECGuitars (Nov 12, 2012)

TheOddGoat said:


> Wood movement, He's going to fill it in now - not with gunk though.
> 
> The faceplate is made of three pieces of wood and that's where they connect.



Yeah when I saw that I knew it was going to be a problem, you can't inlay a piece that size into an aluminum cutout like that. Wood will always move, and the aluminum won't, the wood will be the first that will give and crack unfortunately...


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 13, 2012)

ECGuitars said:


> Yeah when I saw that I knew it was going to be a problem, you can't inlay a piece that size into an aluminum cutout like that. Wood will always move, and the aluminum won't, the wood will be the first that will give and crack unfortunately...




The wood didn't actually crack though, those gaps were put there from the start to allow for movement without damage.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 13, 2012)

That's incredible.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 25, 2012)

Mr. Goulding just finished the bridge :-D


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 25, 2012)

Gaps closed by Howard using a techique he learned as a furniture maker and designer, no filler/gunk involved.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 25, 2012)

TheOddGoat said:


> techique he learned as a furniture maker and designer, no filler/gunk involved.




Good to see that someone still practices the age old art of wizardry.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Feb 5, 2013)

Y'all forget about this thread?














Bit blurry but there'll be an NGD and HD shots soon!


----------



## theo (Feb 5, 2013)

Doesn't disappoint!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 5, 2013)

Who could forget, that guitar looks amazing  Do a video/soundclips for us too!


ILuvPillows said:


> Good to see that someone still practices the age old art of wizardry.



No joke, when I saw the closed-up pic my first thought was "What is this sorcery?"


----------



## JSanta (Feb 5, 2013)

This came out great! Congrats!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Feb 5, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Who could forget, that guitar looks amazing  Do a video/soundclips for us too!
> 
> 
> No joke, when I saw the closed-up pic my first thought was "What is this sorcery?"




Oh, don't worry, there'll be plenty of video!

Including a nice long demo / NGD vid soon.


And not to be a weirdo or anything, but these ebony faceplates always feel amazing to rub after they're closed up...


----------



## teleofseven (Feb 5, 2013)

u bettr not be dissing my modem fool!

*after 6 hrs*

ehmygherd aluminum lp?

*after 6 weeks*

all i can say is wooooow. that's some skill right there!

totally unique and cool. i wonder what it sounds like.


----------



## Walterson (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it possible to play heavy metall on a light metall guitar?  

More pics needed!


----------



## teleofseven (Feb 6, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Is it possible to play heavy metall on a light metall guitar?
> 
> More pics needed!



well it's possible on some funny wood.


----------



## Wretched (Feb 6, 2013)

Holy S**t balls!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## lametacomeat (Feb 15, 2013)

That is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Feb 16, 2013)

^cocktease 

I cannot wait to hear this thing.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Feb 17, 2013)

Very last post before I make a belated NGD thread with video/bells and whistles.


Goulding Lindsay Wilson "Samurai" Berlin - Imgur


----------

